

Two-Button Modal Window Design Patent (Apple, 1998) - arturadib
http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=bpQEAAAAEBAJ&dq=inassignee:apple&as_drrb_ap=q&as_minm_ap=0&as_miny_ap=&as_maxm_ap=0&as_maxy_ap=&as_drrb_is=q&as_minm_is=0&as_miny_is=&as_maxm_is=0&as_maxy_is=&as_ptype=2

======
tumult
Too bad more people didn't respect this patent. I hate modal windows.

